# Localiser un iPad sans iCloud



## SuperCed (17 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

j'ai un ami qui vient de se faire cambrioler. Au passage, il s'est fait volé son iPad.
Je voudrais savoir s'il y a un moyen de le localiser.

Je ne pense pas qu'il ait créé un compte iCloud, c'est là tout le problème.
Par contre, j'ai le numéro de série du iPad.

Connaissez vous une procédure pour le localiser ?

Merci beaucoup d'avance!


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Juin 2012)

si l'ipad n'est pas configuré sous Icloud, rien à faire, à part le déclarer volé à la police... désolé!


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Juin 2012)

Moumou92 a raison !
Voir ici la manip:
http://www.apple.com/fr/ipad/find-my-ipad.html


----------



## Powerdom (22 Juin 2012)

Et cela fonctionne très bien. je m'amuse parfois a faire sonner celui de mon fils... il adore ça


----------



## pepeye66 (22 Juin 2012)

Tiens ! j'en fait autant avec mes petites filles à qui je fais croire que c'est de la magie....Il est fort le "Papou" !
Mais ça va pas durer longtemps, elles vont découvrir la supercherie !


----------

